# Eonwe vs Sauron?



## Úlairi (Feb 18, 2002)

I have read the Sil and it says that:

"When Thangorodrim was broken and Morgoth overthrown, Sauron put on his fair hue again and did obeisance to Eonwe, the herald of Manwe, and abjured all his evil deeds."

I then looked up in the index for an explanation of Eonwe and it says that Eonwe was one of the most powerful Maiar. It also states on the same page that:

"For under Morgoth his power had been great."

We know that Sauron was also very powerful, if not the most powerful Maia in existence. So, what do you think would have happened if Sauron resisted and Eonwe attempted to bring him back by force. What do you guys out there think the outcome would be?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *I have read the Sil and it says that:
> 
> "When Thangorodrim was broken and Morgoth overthrown, Sauron put on his fair hue again and did obeisance to Eonwe, the herald of Manwe, and abjured all his evil deeds."
> ...





I beleive that eonwe was stronger and that if forced sauron would come back cause. Eonwe- had a whole army with tulkas and suaron had nothing so even if he wasn't stronger i think he could be forced. Eonwe is the cheif maia and is the strongest.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm biased, but Eonwe would have grabbed him by the ear lobe and yanked him all the way back to Valinor.

Eonwe was the greatest in might of arms in all of Arda.  His weakness was his trust in others I guess. But he always had a level head about him.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 18, 2002)

No, I think Tulkas was the one with greatest might it arms. Even Morgoth fled from his laughter. Muahahaa. 
Eonwe was chosen as the messenger of Manwë because he was the most powerful of the Maiar. But I would suppose he would have done more good if he had been one of the Istari who went to battle Sauron in Middle-Earth. Oh well.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 18, 2002)

I can dream can't I?  It says in the Sil Eonwe is greatest in might of arms in all of Arda. I think Tulkas was just a bit stronger hmmm??


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 18, 2002)

> Chief among the Maiar of Valinor whose names are remembered in the histories of the Elder Days are Ilmarë, the handmaid of Varda, and Eönwë the banner-bearer and herald of Manwë, whose might in arms is surpassed by none in Arda.



Had Sauron tried to fight, Eönwë would have said Come in peace or come in peices the choice is yours.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 18, 2002)

Sauron to Eonwe:

"So you have come to challenge me. The force is strong in you."

Eonwe to Sauron:

"I'll sink ya like a three-foot-putt"


----------



## Ged (Feb 18, 2002)

But it also says in the Silmarillion that Olorin was "the wisest of the Maiar". Perhaps this is why Gandalf was sent as the 2nd most powerdul Istari?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *I can dream can't I?  It says in the Sil Eonwe is greatest in might of arms in all of Arda. I think Tulkas was just a bit stronger hmmm??  *





I beleive in a fight tulkas would win. He was a vala and Eonwe was a maia. Tulkas could and would scare anyone. He could run faster then anything and beat anyone/thing with his bear hands.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 18, 2002)

thats what I said, oh marchwarden of Doriath!


----------



## Melian (Feb 20, 2002)

I've heard from a reliable source that Eonwe was hopeless with women...


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Melian _
> *I've heard from a reliable source that Eonwe was hopeless with women... *




Oh well he can't have everything can he.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Melian _
> *I've heard from a reliable source that Eonwe was hopeless with women... *



yeah they're like kryptonite... except they are attractive


----------

